# zamaskowanie danej wersji kde

## trebormir

Witam

Uaktualniłem  nie dawno kde do wersji 4.10.3, po synchronizacji portage mam do uaktualnienia 4.10.5. Nie chce teraz uaktualniac kde ponieważ mam slaby sprzet i długo to zajmuje. W jaki sposób mogę zablowowac ta dana wersje?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## unK

```
eix kde-base/* -I | grep "\[[UI]]" | cut -c 5- | sed 's/\(.*\)/>\1-4.10.3/'
```

Wklej rezultat tego do package.mask. Pewnie kilka rzeczy będziesz musiał dorzucić ręcznie, no ale większość zrobiona za ciebie.

----------

